# a tip



## bottlebank (May 21, 2005)

yesterday i was cleaning a bottle with this big lump of sticky yellow stuff inside and it is actually part of the contents still inside went hard and sticky it smells like 200 yr old honey and butter! i poured 1 tbsp of bleach into the bottle then added 80 degrees of water into it! then put it in a bucket of 140 degrees water and left it there. then i shook it out a half an hour later! it did work


----------

